# Pregnant Nigerian dwarf: when should udder show?



## Tollhouse (Mar 21, 2005)

My Nigerian Dwarf doe is supposedly due May 15th. When should her udder start showing? I assume she's pregnant b/c she has grown tremendously in the sides. Thanks.


----------



## dale anne (Apr 28, 2004)

Tollhouse said:


> My Nigerian Dwarf doe is supposedly due May 15th. When should her udder start showing? I assume she's pregnant b/c she has grown tremendously in the sides. Thanks.



Howdy...yer doe should be filling out some already but all goats are different....you say you assume she is pregnant?...i take it you bred her since you have a due date.....has she come into season since the breeding?this would be a sign that she wasnt pregnant if she has.....You should be able to feel her udders,teets.whatever called in yer neck of the woods and be able to feel swelling and a lil warmth by now....good luck with yer kidding....Dale Anne


----------



## chma4 (Feb 27, 2005)

check her nipples, i found they grow before the bag fills out. You would notice a difference if she is pregnant. My one doe did not bag up until her kids were born, and the other bagged 3 weeks in advance. I just remember the nipple size caught my eye and told me they were pregnant
Hope that helps


----------



## nappy (Aug 17, 2003)

Tollhouse, one of our full size dairy goats delivered today...her first pregnancy. Her due date was last Wed. If I had depended only on her udder size, she would not have kidded for a long time from now. As it was, I thought I'd been wrong about her due date and wasn't present for this delivery during the night. Her udder after kidding is still relatively small and flat against her belly. I still was able to milk out a small amount of colostrum (a finger and thumb milking!). My suggestion is that you wrap your arms around this goat's abdomen and feel for movement on her right side starting at the front legs moving to the back legs and on her underbelly. Sometimes I gently push with one open hand on the left side while feeling the right side. Do you feed her in a milk stand or can you restrain her to do this? If not, you will probably have to wait until closer to her due date. The udder may be more noticeable within a week or so of May 15 or you will visibly see those little ones kicking at her right side! 

Nappy


----------



## BubbleTea (Mar 30, 2005)

One of my goats dident bag up until 1 hour before she had kids....the other....almost 5 weeks before she kidded.


----------

